# Nocturnal Rabbits? Huh?



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

The rabbits around here must be feeling the pressure.  Last night they started moving at 7PM and kept it up till 9pm. This morning they were moving around when I got up a 5, they quit moving around at about 6:30.
I always thought of bunnies as diurnal, but they seem to be moving around a bit more on the dark side around here. Anybody else notice that?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Rabbits are nocturnal for the most part. Thats why kicking brushpiles and useing beagles is a good way to get them during daylight. I have rabbits in my yard all night long. Wouldn't see them if I didnt have snow.

Ganzer


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

About the only time I see rabbits around my house is at night or very early in the morning when I'm leaving for work.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I always saw the most rabbits at dawn and dusk until recently.


----------



## sixft4par (Apr 1, 2008)

They set off the sensors on my barn lights every night. They do move during the day, but the most activity is early and late.

Nice sunny warm days you catch them out getting some rays. Those of my favorite days to run the dog.


----------



## Lindsey (Jan 22, 2000)

The young rabbits are out at mid-day our neighborhood during the summer. By fall the young rabbits have either become food for some other critter or learned to hide out of sight during the daylight hours and feed during the dark hours. This is typical seasonal behavior for cottontails.


----------



## Silverman (Feb 4, 2009)

During the off season we rarley run/train our beagles during daylight hours. Even during hunting season we will run the beagles at night on snow, no guns of course, just training. They are much more active at night and we can run them ALL night, its a blast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Rugergundog (May 21, 2008)

Oh yea they move at night; more protection! All them predators have VERY good eyes, night gives them a bit of cover.

They usually tick me off while deer hunting in Archery season as i hear them coming in on the dry leaves just like a darn deer at dusk and dawn.


----------



## Big Reds (Oct 14, 2007)

Yep... nocturnal for as long as I can remember.


----------



## Hackman (Aug 13, 2008)

Bow hunting as I was taking stand down last light saw a bunny hop by and then a owl swerving thru the timber like a fighter plane very cool to see.


----------

